

Android-Based ICD Gemini is Most Feature-Complete Tablet Yet - hasanove
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/06/icds-tegra-2-powered-gemini-is-the-most-feature-complete-tablet/

======
ZeroGravitas
It's only when you see a 16:9 tablet that you realize why Apple went with 4:3
proportions. It seems no one else has the systems in place for someone to say
this looks odd, let's rethink.

------
nym
Two cameras, a GPS, better graphics, and an _open operating system_. Very
nice.

------
mikecane
Weight is not mentioned on that comparison chart.

